# New Warranty Upgrades



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, we just got home from the dealer...When we arrived to pick up our Roo, we couldn't believe our eyes! What a nice surprise they had waiting for us at MT's









Not only a beautiful new front panel, but Diamond Plate to boot!










Our new Low Profile Rear Step



















It's so good to have her home again!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok Dawn. Now she REALLY needs to go camping!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

Lookin' good!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sweet. Way to go.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah grass...mmmmm. But i can do without the earthquakes.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks good, glad you got it home and now it look like new


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow...VERY nice looking and sounds like great service as well!

Can't wait to see it in person at the Western Rally in Zion (was that a subtle plug







)


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Some of the new Outbacks I've seen online are shipping with the diamond plate on them. It's possible that may be just part of the front cap that Keystone shipped out.
Either way, who's complaining.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Lookin' good Dawn!

Of course, it would look even better camped out on the BEACH!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dude!....Sweet!......Dude!....Sweet!......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sure looks nice....

Now take the Outback out for a weekend camping trip.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, that diamond plate looks great,, my dh says they all should come with that. I am glad you got it home..


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

That step is FILTHY!








I've had a new step on my wish list at Camping World for a little while now. I have been turning over in my head what I was going to use as spacers for the mounting - and there was your picture with the square channels as spacers. Thank you!!! The diamond plate looks sweet too.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dawn, the diamond plate looks great. It looks just like mine so I won't have to post a pic now. Reminds me that I still want the electric jack though.

Mitch


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Dawn,congrats!
BTW, I like the new dinette slide that looks like a boat.

John


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks great!
I have noticed a lot of Outbacks at the dealer with the diamond plate on new trailers. I prefer it!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

That looks sharp! Now go camping


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Dawn -looks like they did a first class job. I like the diamond plate. Something I will do immediately to our new trailer once home as we travel a bit of dirt road to get to the prime camping spots /dirt bike trails in the National Forests of Washington, Idaho, and Oregon we visit regularly.

Map Guy


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks very nice and I am glad you are happy with it. Now you have to change your picture.
david


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

That really does look awesome


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnlswain said:


> Dawn,congrats!
> BTW, I like the new dinette slide that looks like a boat.
> 
> John


----------

